# Ufo extraterrestrials cheat



## BARMA1982 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to get the following cheat to work but am finding the instructions too vauge:

Note: This cheat involves editing a game file so make a backup copy of the file before going on. 

Now start Windows Explorer and go into one of the game's save directory (\data\saves\slot<number>). 

Then open a command prompt window, go into main game directory, then use the command ProjectX.exe saveEditor.xscr unpack slot<number>, (where <number> matches the number of the saved game file to be changed).

The game will load, but will not start. Now press [Alt] + [Tab] to switch to Windows Explorer until a few new files become available. 

Then switch back to the game. Press [Esc] to leave the game. Open the "globeSave.xsv", "mission.xsv", or "basesav.xsv" files with your text editor.

I have found the correct save locations in windows explorer but I am not sure what I should be doing when it comes to opening the command prompt etc.


Note: This cheat involves editing a game file so make a backup copy of the file before going on. 

Now start Windows Explorer and go into one of the game's save directory (\data\saves\slot<number>). 

Then open a command prompt window, go into main game directory, then use the command ProjectX.exe saveEditor.xscr unpack slot<number>, (where <number> matches the number of the saved game file to be changed). The game will load, but will not start. Now press [Alt] + [Tab] to switch to Windows Explorer until a few new files become available. Then switch back to the game. Press [Esc] to leave the game. Open the "globeSave.xsv", "mission.xsv", or "basesav.xsv" files with your text editor.

I just need step by step instructions on what to do - any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to right click on one file and choose open with then choose Notepad from the list (be sure to uncheck "always use the selected program...)


----------



## BARMA1982 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

Thnaks for the response, I tried Notepad and it just came up with a load of code.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

are these codes in English or symbols?
if in english maybe you just need to alter the codes...

anyway try these 2 sites for cheats :

www.cheathappens.com
www.gamefaqs.com

maybe they can help you more


----------



## BARMA1982 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks i've tried the other websites to no avail - after messingaround with Command Promt I have just noticed i'm getting the following wrror message:

'project x' is not recognised as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.

Any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

BARMA1982 said:


> 'project x' is not recognised as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.


When you're at the command prompt, at the beginning of the line does it only say *C:\* or does it give the name of the folder after *C:\*?

For projectX.exe to run, you need to be in its folder. Use the command *cd..* to go up one level in the folder tree, and repeat until you're at the C:\ prompt, then type *cd* followed by the folder names where ProjectX.exe is located.

Do you have a link to the site where you got the original instructions?

Have you tried contacting the person who wrote them?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if you don't know how to enter the command prompt 

if you have run enabled in the start menu click it and write cmd and press enter
or just click start and just above "Start" there is a search box, type CMD in it and press ENTER


----------

